# WAN Subnet conflicts with LAN subnet



## oppester (Aug 11, 2010)

I had to purchase a new wireless router. I can get my printers to work on the network but cannot get internet access. When my cable goes directly to the computer I have internet. I try to put in a static IP and get: WAN Subnet conflicts with LAN subnet. Help, how can I fix this? I am using Windows 7. My Router is a DIR-825 D-Link.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

Start all over again and try a manual setup, here's how.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You are connecting the DIR-825 to a "modem" that's really a modem/router I would guess. The error is that it also uses the same subnet as your router.

What's the exact make/model of the modem you have?


----------

